# Beta help



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Can anyone offer any reasurrance.... I had my bloods taken this morning....My OTD wasn't until Monday but that was a really bad day for me to get bad news so I decided to do a blood test this morning so I would have the weekend to recover and get my head together. Nothing like positive thinking eh!!!  

Well low and behold I got a       (SERIOUSLY never thought I'd get to say that.....)
I had a 5 day blast transfer last Tuesday. So that would make me 10p5dt (I think) and my level was 76.5. 

Does anyone know if that is very low? Should I be concerned? 
I've done a mad search on FF loking at peoples levels and they all seem much higher so now I'm starting to worry. I have also been spotting... 

My god there is just no end to the worry.... 
Thanks for any help
Kath xxxxxx


----------

